# Water Softener plus any other advice



## Peter1000000 (17 Apr 2009)

My first post...

I have a Rio 180 that's been in service about 6-8 weeks. I use the internal filter and an Eheim 2213. I have the normal 2 T8s of unknown age (second hand tank) and 1 new T8 (so 90W in total).

Currently, I change about 10% a week with water that I have taken directly from the mains (i.e. unsoftened) but heated to the right temperature with a spare tank heater first. I'd like to use EI method, but on my Rio180 that means swapping 90 litres a week. I presume when most people do this, they use a python arrangement and get the water to right temperature by mixing hot and cold water. I have a Kinetic water softener (the one that runs on water pressure rather than electricity)... so that means I would be adding artificially softened water if I added hot water. I presume if I just added cold water, my fish would freeze!

Am I OK to use the softened water?


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Apr 2009)

Water softeners that use salt or brine (NaCl) are not a good idea, primarily because the sodium content can become problematic. Freshwater plants have difficulty dealing with high sodium content. Freshwater fish will have a problem as well. It depends therefore on how much of the softened hot water you use to bring the temperature of the cold un-softened water up to temperature. Try something like a 10:1 ratio (cold to hot) and see how that goes. If there is any way to substitute KCl for NaCl in the softener that would help.

Cheers,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Apr 2009)

Peter1000000 said:
			
		

> My first post...
> 
> I have a Rio 180 that's been in service about 6-8 weeks. I use the internal filter and an Eheim 2213. I have the normal 2 T8s of unknown age (second hand tank) and 1 new T8 (so 90W in total).
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum Peter.
Personally I can not see a problem - I will retract my statement -  I have just done a google search on the sytem use are using - http://www.waterways.ltd.uk/index.php?m ... a314914495 but I am sure some of the guy's especially ed, steveuk, Ceg and arron with advise you better, one thing you need to do - every body will confirm this 50% water change is recommended if you intend to use E.I. I have one hose pipe which empties and fills: one end has a strainer http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Eheim-16-22mm-Inl ... 240%3A1318 so the fish donâ€™t go up the pipe and the other end has a no return valve http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hozelock-2185-Wat ... 240%3A1318 and a mixer tap connection http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hozelock-2274-Mul ... 240%3A1318. I initially draw of 50% of water (gravity feed) and it goes down the plug hole, as for filling I mix my water (hot & cold) to the desired temp prior to filling (aim for 70 degree C) pinch the pipe and then release the pipe once in the tank and fill to the desired level - whilst its filling i add my dechlorinator. Easy peeze all done in about 20 mins.

Regards

Paul.


----------

